# 2 Turbo choice for my vrt 12v PTE 6266 or BorgWarner S300SX 8375 Turbo S360



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Im looking for 500-525 whp.
Whats the better choice?Price is praticly the same for journal bearing.

Whats better housing?.88 or .91???

http://www.full-race.com/store/turbos/borgwarner-airwerks/borgwarner-s300sx-83-75-turbo.html

Thanks


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'd go with the s300 turbo not sure which housing would would be the best fit for your setup though.


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

or this one?????

http://www.full-race.com/store/turbos/borgwarner-airwerks/borgwarner-s300sx-fmw-turbo.html


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

pt 6266 or s362:screwy:


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

s300 fmw :thumbup:

Is your manifold divided or single scroll? be careful when ordering since bw only offers one size on the single, and if you go double I'd go with the smallest size they offer since they are sized more for diesels. And dont forget about the odd sized downpipe that you have to weld on a 3" or get the tranisition flange.


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

My manifold is not already made.If i buy a twin scrol i made it twin.
Only sized for single scrol is .88 for the. S series.
T4 .88 s362 Single scroll is a good choice?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

If I remember correctly Tim had the .88 on his s366 turbo with his old setup a couple of years ago.

http://www.braunstadt.com/lugtronic/node/52

The dyno sheet in the link was from his old setup with the s366 :beer:


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Cool Paolo.
I think im going with the single scroll .88 s362 bg

Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone have an idea on what spool would be like with a jb 6266 t4 .68 an/or .81 on a 9:1cr 12V with 268 cams ?


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

for 12v_vr

I have a jb 6262 .68 t4 on a 2.9L 9.5:1cr with cat 268s
see 15psi by 4k


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Yareka said:


> for 12v_vr
> 
> I have a jb 6262 .68 t4 on a 2.9L 9.5:1cr with cat 268s
> see 15psi by 4k


thanks, can i get more info on your setup ? 

anyone with t4 .81 experience ? doesnt *have* to be a 6266.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

sending you a pm with other info so not to sidetrack his thread :beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Share it here so it can help others as well ^ :beer:

vvv Oh werd  vvv


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Got the full spec build thread coming up very soon paolo 

A bit mtore tuning with kevin and some numbers first though.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

^^ nice ! im thinking about going lugtronic too after hearing all this great feedback from users


----------

